# notebook, wlan nach deckel wieder aufklappen nicht erreichba

## pieter_parker

habe das notebook an, alles funktioniert ... wlan auch

mache den deckel zu und wenig spaeter wieder auf

wlan ist nicht mehr da

bei einem ifconfig wlan0 up bekomme ich angezeigt

siocsifflags operation not possible due to rf-kill

ich muss das notebook neustarten damit ich wieder wlan habe, das jedesmal, das nervt

wenn ich das notebook boote, muss ich

rfkill unblock all

machen, dann

ifconfig wlan0 up

/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

dannn dhcpd damit er sich eine ip zieht und ich habe eine funktionierende wlan verbindung

aber woran kann es liegen das nach dem deckel zu und wieder aufklappen die wlan karte nicht mehr richtig tut?

auch die fn taste fuer wlan hat keine wirkung

----------

## pieter_parker

notebook booten, wlan funktioniert

notebook deckel zuklappen

notebook deckel wieder aufklappen

und dann ist die wlan karte sowas von hard blocked das ich sie mit einem rfkill unblock all nicht wieder aktivieren kann

was tu ich dagegen?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Spiderman,

nicht dass ich helfen könnte, aber ich möchte dir trotzdem den Hinweis geben etwas präziser zu werden, denn:

Wir wissen nicht was dein Energie-Profil vorsieht zu tun, wenn du den Deckel schliesst.

Das kann man ja ziemlich differenziert einstellen, von gar nichts, über Bildschirm ausschalten, Abmeldedialog, Tiefschlaf, Ruhezustand etc.

Hier spielt dann ggf. auch noch deine Desktop Umgebung eine Rolle wegen der Settings.

Jede Wette dass wenn du dort einstellst dass beim schliessen des Deckels nichts passieren soll, dein Problem beim schliessen des Deckels beseitigt ist  :Wink: 

Aber dass wohle eher nicht das was du wills, gelle. 

Ich dagegen find das gut, lasse nur den Bildschirm abschalten, dann kann man schön weiter kompilieren, ohne dass einem die Katze über die Tastatur läuft.  :Laughing: 

Eine ganze Menge Hardware lässt sich nach dem Suspend nicht wieder korrekt initialisieren, ist oftmals eine Frage der Treiber-Hardware Unterstützung des Kernels.

Ggf. dann also im Kernel-Changelog schauen nach der Qualität deines Hardwaresupports.

Gruß, Andy

----------

## pieter_parker

es ist ein lenovo notebook mit intel hd3000 grafik und core i3 cpu, die wlan karte ist eine intel centrino 1000

ich hab das standart kde-meta 4.6.3 installiert, mit der standart configuration, ich habe bisher nichts an den energie optionen umgestellt

welche infos aus welchen config dateien brauchst du oder ihr denn alle um mir vllt wieterhelfen zu koennen?

----------

## Randy Andy

Pieter,

das war zwar nicht unbedingt das was ich hören wollte, aber daraus darf ich wohl schließen dass du keine besonderen Anforderungen an das Verhalten deines Klapprechners legst, wenn der Deckel geschlossen wird. Dann wär's recht einfach, wieso bist du da nicht selbst drauf gekommen    :Idea: 

Hast du so ein Ladestatus /Akkustand Symbol in deiner Leiste, dann Rechtsklick darauf, ansonsten per Menü/Systemeinstellung/Energieprofile  :Idea:  (die Glühbirne)/Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung unter:

Wenn der Bildschirm herunter geklappt wird etwas unkritisches einstellen wie Bildschirm abdunkeln / nichts unternehmen oder wie's beliebt, und das in allen dort zur Verfügung stehenden Unterprofilen. 

Hier würde ich jedenfalls keine Suspend Modus einstellen, da dieser bei dir crasht, zumindest könntest du das so Unterscheiden bzw. testen oder beeinflussen.

So long, Andy.

----------

## pieter_parker

es lag nicht am system sondern am bios, nach einem bios update funktioniert es jetzt problemlos

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> es lag nicht am system sondern am bios, nach einem bios update funktioniert es jetzt problemlos

 

Na prima

Dann setze für diesen Thread doch bitte noch ein [gelöst] oder [Solved] Präfix vor den Titel.

----------

## mattes

dazu kann ich auch noch 2 dinge beitragen: 1. das scheint bei Laptops durchaus öfter vorzukommen, einmal wars das BIOS, wie bei dir, einmal ein HW-defekt, äußerte sich auch genau wie bei dir.

2. auch wenn mit der HW alles ok ist, kann es zu Problemen kommen beim Standby. Auf einem Laptop habe ich das nicht in den Griff bekommen, nur net.wlan restart half (in resume-skipt in /etc/pm/sleep.d).

----------

